# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ذاهب للعزاء في باريس ....!

## أم أروى المكية

ذاهب للعزاء في باريس ....!
_________________
هممت أن أذهب إلى باريس .. فهنالك بشر ماتوا ، وكنا نرغب أن نذهب إلى فرنسا لنقوم بالعزاء ..
ولكن للأسف شغلني أطفال سوريا .. فعندنا لم ينته العزاء ..
هممنا بالذهاب إلى باريس لنعزي في المئتين كرقم نهائي ، ولكننا شغلنا بتعداد شهداء سوريا الذين لا نهاية لإحصاء قتلاهم ..
كنا سنحضر مراسم الدفن ، ولكن الدفن في سوريا بلا مراسم ، حيث يدفن الناس في مقابر جماعية ..
كنت سأعزي في قتلى لا أعرفهم في فرنسا .. عذراً .. شغلني عنهم أولاد عمي وأبناء عمومتي وابن اختي وعشرات من أسرتي ورفاقي ..
كدت التفت إلى باريس في محنتها .. ولكن صم آذاني محنة الغوطة وحمص وحماة وحلب وداريا والزبداني..
قيل لي برج إيفل شهد مجزرة .. لم أدرِ ما هو "إيفل" هذا ، فأنا مشغول بالمسجد العمري والأموي وابن الوليد .. فهم يشهدون المجازر من خمس سنوات ..!
وإن ضجّ العالم لباريس .. فإن الغوطة تذبح بصمت ، والرقة تذبح بصمت ، والدير تذبح بصمت ، والوعر تذبح بصمت ، وحلب تذبح بصمت .. وسبق أن دمرت حمص ، وداريا ، والمليحة ، وجوبر، والزبداني.. ولم يضج لها أحد ..!
فإن كنتم تبكون المسرح .. فأنا أبكي المساجد ..
وإن كنتم تبكون الملعب .. فأنا أبكي المدارس ..
وإن كنتم تبكون البرج .. فأنا أبكي المآذن ..
وإن بكيتيم مئتين .. فأنا أبكي مئات الآلاف ..
أبكي أطفالاً ، ونساءاً ، وشباباً ، وشيوخاً ..
أبكي أمة بأسرها قتلت وذبحت ونكّل بها ، ولم يأبه لها أحد ..
..
وأقول لفرنسا -لأولاند- لمن سأل كيف جاء الإرهاب إليهم :
لا تظن أن الإرهاب جاء من عندنا إليكم .. عذراً أوروبا- إنه يعود إلى قواعده .. يرجع من حيث أتى ..
منقول

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> هممت أن أذهب إلى باريس .. فهنالك بشر ماتوا ، وكنا نرغب أن نذهب إلى فرنسا لنقوم بالعزاء ..
> 
> هممنا بالذهاب إلى باريس لنعزي في المئتين كرقم نهائي ،
> 
> كنا سنحضر مراسم الدفن ، ولكن الدفن في سوريا بلا مراسم ، حيث يدفن الناس في مقابر جماعية ..
> كنت سأعزي في قتلى لا أعرفهم في فرنسا .. عذراً .. شغلني عنهم 
> 
> 
> ..
> .


نقلت هذا الكلام ، وقد يؤخذ عليه بعض الألفاظ مثل تعزية الكافر وحضور مراسم الدفن.
ولاشك أن تعزية الكافر فيها خلاف بين أهل العلم .
لكن لعل المقصود من الكلام هو المبالغة في وصف الشعور بالأسى والألم جراء ما يحدث لإخواننا وأخواتنا وأطفالنا وأهلينا في سوريا وغيرها.

----------


## مريم ياسين

كلمة حق أقولها : من أروع ما قرأت ... لله درك !!

----------

